# Coolest idea I found on Pinterest



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Hey Peeps! This is the coolest idea I found on Pinterest so I thought I would share it. I am so doing this next year.








If you're planning a halloween party to remember, now's the time to get making props and decorations for the event. One of the coolest ideas I've seen is balloons filled with 'spider webs' (right), which makes for a really spooky effect. You'll need access to some helium, and ideally a substance like hi-float (buy it in the USA by clicking here) which will allow for the heaviness of the balloon's contents. But once you've collected these together, this is a really quick and easy project. 

Follow the jump for instructions.
What you'll need:
- HI-FLOAT (they sell it on Amazon)
- 11-inch clear latex balloons
- Small rubber spiders
Instructions
- Inject a little less than the usual amount of Hi-float into an clear balloon and rub it around to coat the inside.
- Put a small rubber spider inside the balloon.

- Inflate the balloon to about 75% of the full-size with air.

- Seal the balloon with a plastic disk or clip. Let it dry overnight. Place the balloon out in the open where there is good air circulation. It must be very dry in order to form the spider web.

- The next day remove the clip and deflate the balloon.

- Hold the balloon by the stem and the top as shown to the right below, and stretch it a few times to separate the dry film from the wall of the balloon.

- Slowly inflate the balloon with Helium or air.

- When the balloon is almost full-size the Hi-Float film will separate from the wall in several places and hang inside the balloon to form a spider web.

-If the coating does not separate, deflate the balloon, stretch it a couple of more times and reinflate it.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

That is cool!
Did you ever do it?


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks fantastic


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

bobzilla said:


> That is cool!
> Did you ever do it?





I did do one balloon. It worked just like the directions say.


----------



## Vandalay Industries (Sep 1, 2014)

That is pretty amazing.


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

That is really cool, I hope I don't mess it up! lol.


----------

